# Dog basket for bike



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

Hi, can anyone recommend a good basket/carrier please for the front of my 
bike. Maisie is approx 10kg and I can only seem to find small carriers. Thanks


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Milliedog who used to post on here had a great bike carrier. I will do a search to see if I can find any of the posts.


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

Thanks Ruth. I knew somebody has posted a while ago but couldn't remember who and I couldn't find anything in the search.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=2278&highlight=milliedog+bike

The pictures are down unfort, but there is a link on page 2.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw the link doesn't work and Julie does say it is for up to 10kg. Sorry.. Though I would imagine anything over 10kg would be quite a weight on the front of a bike.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Here are some for up to 10kgs..
http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dog_cages_carriers/biking_accessories

Personally I like the trailer idea!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Here are some for up to 10kgs..
> http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dog_cages_carriers/biking_accessories
> 
> Personally I like the trailer idea!


I think I have seen someone use one of those trailers before!

Gandhi has shared my 'off road carriage' before when he was a younger puppy:











Now that he's a bigger boy, he always wants to walk/run wherever we go!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

He looks like he's pretty comfortable, he is fast asleep!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

That's a pretty neat looking off road carriage.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I saw a dog in a baby carriage at the vets the other day. I say baby carriage but it was like a shopping trolley with plastic windows so the dog could see out.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I think you will have to go for the doggy trailer idea, more than 10kg is a huge weight to have on the front of your bike. The trailer will be safer for you and for him.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

RangerC said:


> I saw a dog in a baby carriage at the vets the other day. I say baby carriage but it was like a shopping trolley with plastic windows so the dog could see out.


Yes - I saw 'pet prams' available for sale when I was in Harrods' Pet Kingdom. Basically a pink pram with a window for the dog!


----------

